# ATTENTION ALL SIKHS: Act In A Hollywood Movie



## angadsingh (Dec 22, 2004)

Have you ever dreamed of acting in a *Hollywood movie*? Well here's your chance! Ocean of Pearls is looking for actors and actresses from the Sikh community!

 This one-of-a-kind film by Sarab S. Neelam highlights the story of Amrit Singh, a transplant surgeon who desperately desires acceptance. He searches for happiness in all the wrong places and not before long, his faith loses its significance for him. After one of his favorite patients dies, Amrit feels responsible for his death and hits rock bottom. He volunteers at a camp for Sikh children and rediscovers both himself and his faith. In the end, Amrit is forced to choose between sacrificing a patient's life or his promising career. Amrit chooses to perform the liver transplant against the will of his superiors and saves his patient's life, taking his first step on the path to inner peace.

  Casting is done by Mali Finn, C.S.A.
  (Also casted: Titanic, Matrix, Terminator, 8-Mile, Mission Impossible, etc.)

  Send a Photo and on the Back Include the Following:
  Name, Address, Telephone Number, Height and Weight, Date of Birth

  8284 Santa Monica Blvd., West Hollywood, CA 90046 Attention: Muriel 

  Visit www.oceanofpearlsfilm.com to see a short synopsis, a list of characters, key personnel, internship opportunities, and contact information.


----------



## Arvind (Dec 22, 2004)

Welcome Angad ji. That s a great initiative 

Just curious, if you are also part of the project or promotion kind of thing?

Regards.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Dec 22, 2004)

WOW, seems like an amazing film... can't wait until it is released!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Dec 23, 2004)

thanks Angad and welcome to SPN !! 

Regards


----------

